

Lumoid says rent your gadgets - rdl
http://www.wired.com/2014/04/lumoid-says-rent-your-gadgets/

======
sriramk
I should point out that Lumoid is a YC S13 company :). Earlier YC blog post on
Lumoid here -> [http://blog.ycombinator.com/lumoid-yc-s13-wants-to-rent-
you-...](http://blog.ycombinator.com/lumoid-yc-s13-wants-to-rent-you-a-camera-
now-and-everything-later)

[Disclaimer: I'm married to the founder]

------
rdl
This makes a lot of sense, especially for anything used infrequently, with a
long lifetime, and with search costs (where having a nice pre-assembled kit is
worth a premium to most users).

~~~
nwenzel
Yeah, definitely could have used this a few years back when loading up on
camera gear for a big safari vacation. I've used the lenses a few times since
then, but mostly stick with one or two go to options. The rest sit on a shelf.

